# Need adjustable dumbbells up to 40kg each



## rsq_c (Oct 20, 2012)

I just moved to the UK and was astounded by the price of the local gym (£500/year). So now it's time to go out and buy a dumbbell set. I'd like to start off with two handles that can be easily adjusted to add/remove weights. The requirement is that it should max out at least at 40kg per dumbbell (really, I want it to go to 120 lbs or 54 kg, but how realistic is that in an adjustable set?)

For the handles, I think I have two choices:


Go with a 16" York Spinlock set (about £20/pair)

Go with an 18" dumbbell handle and then use collars to keep the weights (is this safe? I've never tried collars on a dumbbell)


Then for the weights, I'm a bit lost. I guess I'll need 8x5kg plates on each dumbbell (or can we go with 2x10kg plates on dumbbells?). There seems to be a few options on this page that includes: pro-style cast iron discs, standard cast iron discs, and tri-grip discs. Will any of these fit into the York spinlock bar? Do I have to be worried about purchasing weights of a certain type in order to ensure I can fit 40kg+ on each handle?


----------

